

Accept Defeat: The Neuroscience of Screwing Up - bootload
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/fail_accept_defeat/all/1

======
bcl
This is one of the best articles linked from HN in the last few days. Well
worth the read. I can't count the number of times I've hit a wall developing
something and then as I explain it to someone else we simultaneously realize
the solution. Or other times where a developer meeting (yes, they can
occasionally be useful) does a better job of refining some new feature than
days of development iteration.

~~~
bootload
If you get the chance also read this HN article, _"Richard Feynman: Do We Live
in A Cargo Cult Society?"_ ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1369781> and
this one, _"The War of Art: An Interview with Steven Pressfield"_ ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1370128> Each have a degree of overlap.
The first goes into detail why being truthful to experimental process should
be mandatory. The second why we personally screw up.

